# New old axe



## Lookin4lunkers (Jul 1, 2013)

Picked up my first vintage axe yesterday. I went to the local fleamarket determined to find myself a nice vintage axe and after looking at about twenty peices of crap I found this. I figured what ever I found it would be a project but this ones pretty much ready to use. Guess i'll have to buy just one more and then i will stop I swear.


----------



## Macman125 (Jul 1, 2013)

It is a true temper. It isn't too old.


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Jul 2, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> It is a true temper. It isn't too old.


Yes I can read, it's also marked "Kelly Axe Works" so it's old enough for me


----------

